# Will I be blown away



## Zapper (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi guys

just join the forum and was directed to this section to submit my plans for your comments.

So far I have decided to go with a JVC HD550 projector(if game I might upgrade to at 950),Integra 80.1 receiver ,Mk3 lens( maybe MK4) and CAVX 7.1 custom speaker system with two subs.Room will be three level 2.85 * 4.3 * 9.0 metres . I also thinking on going to a 150inch scope screen but now thinking big is better so should I go bigger screen (160.)and be able to get a better system or am I stetching it with the setup I have listed?

Thanks

Zapper


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Zapper, Do you know what speakers CAVX plans to use? I have this feeling that they will be installing over priced speakers that I bet we can recommend better. Are these going to be inwalls?


----------



## Zapper (Jan 6, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Zapper, Do you know what speakers CAVX plans to use? I have this feeling that they will be installing over priced speakers that I bet we can recommend better. Are these going to be inwalls?


The speakers are as follows 3 x LCRS, 2 x subs, 2 side surrounds - dipoles, 2 rear surrounds and yes the 3 LCRS are going to be inwall behind the screen. I am also thinking at putting the subs in wall too. So then when you are looking at the screen thats all you will see. I am in contruction phase so I looking at putting the screen wall forward to house the speakers in.

Zapper


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm having trouble finding any information on the speakers, do you have a website or other link with information. We tend to try to steer people away from inwall speakers due the the quality and cost associated with them. I am assuming the screen will be acoustically transparent (AT)
Your choice of receiver is fantastic, the integra is a supper receiver for the money.


----------



## Zapper (Jan 6, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> I'm having trouble finding any information on the speakers, do you have a website or other link with information. We tend to try to steer people away from inwall speakers due the the quality and cost associated with them. I am assuming the screen will be acoustically transparent (AT)
> Your choice of receiver is fantastic, the integra is a supper receiver for the money.


Yes the screen will be AT and the site is listed below

http://cavx.blogspot.com/2006/09/marks-home-theatre-projects-cavx.html

I have been in contact with Mark and he knows his stuff but it will be foolish of me if I don't see what else is out there before I decide which way to go but i must say the setup I have listed I am very happy about but because I am new to all this I would like to know what others think about the setup.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well like I said the Integra is a great choice, The JVC looks good but have a look at the Panasonic AE4000 projector, its getting rave reviews and at a great price.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Zapper said:


> I am in contruction phase so I looking at putting the screen wall forward to house the speakers in.


Zapper...If you're making a screen wall, why would you be having in-wall speakers.? Unless by in-wall you mean that they will be behind the screen wall!
Unless Mark has made some new speakers, the ones I'm aware of are not designed to be placed in-wall..


----------



## Zapper (Jan 6, 2010)

Prof. said:


> Zapper...If you're making a screen wall, why would you be having in-wall speakers.? Unless by in-wall you mean that they will be behind the screen wall!
> Unless Mark has made some new speakers, the ones I'm aware of are not designed to be placed in-wall..


I almost got confused there, I should read back what I write sorry.
Yes I will make another wall and use the cavity to house the speakers. It will reduce my overall lenght to about 8.5mts .
I will double check with Mark about the speakers .:doh: 

Zapper


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

So, this is mostly a re-hash of the opinions that you've already gotten, but I'm also not a big proponent of in-wall speakers. You usually have to spend more to get the same sonic quality -- and they're "stuck" where you install them so if you later want to re-arrange things, you're stuck.

Also, I'd consider direct firing speakers for your surrounds. I think in today's dolby digital world, the direct firing speaker makes more sense than the more diffuse sound of a di-pole (chich made more sense in the dolby pro logic days). They're also cheaper (less drivers), so that appeals to my che.. err.. frugal nature.

I'd see if you can have a listen to someone elses install with those speakers then have a listen to some similarly priced stand alone speakers to see which ones you might prefer. See which one you like overall.

But in the end, this is just my opinion -- one that isn't informed as I haven't heard the speakers you're looking at. They may very well be awesome speakers. They may also be speakers that you love and I hate. Or vice versa. You need to find out if they're the speakers for you.

GOod luck and enjoy the process and end result!


----------



## Zapper (Jan 6, 2010)

The reason I wanted to go inwall speakers is so that they are hidden behind the screen , I wasn't planning of doing the same with the surrounds speakers.

Further thoughts I have is as follows

What I am thinking of doing now is because I am building a single storey home and roof access is not a problem ,I will leave the position of the surround speakers until I have the system up and running and then move the speakers in various positions until I have the idea setup for my room .

With the surrounds, THX do recommend direct fired speakers ...thanks JCD I will now look at other speakers and do a comparsion for the same money. Only problem now is the back speakers locations on the THX website have them position on the back wall...bang where I have my in wall cabinet to house my DVD collection and control gear. I can place them on an angle at the back corners but I don't know if this will be effective hence my thinking of leaving them till I am ready to test the system.


Question on the centre speaker, Is it best to have this the same size as the Front Left and FrontRight?

With the size room how many subs would you recommended I have earmarked for two?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The rear 6th and 7th channels should be no farther apart than about 4ft in the corners will not be ideal but we all make compromises to make things work. 
Ideally the centre channel should be matching to the mains but again sometimes this can not be accomplished due to space etc. 
With the speakers hidden behind the screen anyhow there may be no need to have DIY speakers to "fit" but that really depends on the cost difference between them and a standard good quality tower speaker.
Two subs is fine however some people have gone with 4 (one in each corner) I would go with two for now and add another two later if you really think you need it. Just pre wire for them just in case.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Zapper said:


> With the surrounds, THX do recommend direct fired speakers ...


For the rears, yes, but... for better or worse, THX still recommends dipoles for the sides...
http://www.thx.com/home/setup/speakers/71.html


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Tripoles or Quadpoles are even better..if you can fit them within your budget..


----------



## Masterleet (Jun 24, 2008)

The thing that worries me more is how many fl you'll have. 150" is a BIG screen to light up and with an AT screen (I assume you're using the OZTS which is a 1.13 gain) so you're going to have to run it at full power from the get go. Also, that doesn't take into account the bulb dimming. If you use a basic calculator (projetor centrals for example) you're going to be getting 11fl when putting out 1000 lumens at mid zoom. You could go to min zoom but then you're not getting those inky blacks the JVC's do. So after bulb dimming, you'll have a very dim picture. Sometimes people forget that if you don't have a bright enough picture, those awesome contrast ratios don't mean anything as the picture is too dim to see them.

Don't get me wrong, i'd LOVE a massive screen! Your room has the size to support it, just be aware that there are trade offs. Sometimes moving the seating forward a bit and getting a slightly smaller screen can still give you that WOW factor without having to sacrafice too much brightness.


----------



## Zapper (Jan 6, 2010)

By the sounds of the replies I should rethink my setup. I will have a look at a few stores before I decide on the final setup. Does anyone have recommendations on outlets in Melb for me to have a look at?

Thanks

Zapper


----------



## Zapper (Jan 6, 2010)

Went looking for a comparsion setup and waiting for the final quote to come through ...
basically setup is the same with different speakers (Kris or Vaf )also tripoles surrounds and direct fired for the rears and the reciever instead of the Integra 80.1 it will be a Integra 40.1 and buying an amp to drive the LCRS and using the reciever for the surrounds. Also recommended going for biwiring the fronts and using $45 a metre speaker cable for the fronts. Thanks to this site I know that I will pass on the $45 cable and biwiring as far as I can tell is not critical for a great sound. Should have a price in about two days.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Zapper said:


> Thanks to this site I know that I will pass on the $45 cable and biwiring as far as I can tell is not critical for a great sound. Should have a price in about two days.


Glad you made that choice! normal 14awg speaker wire from home depot will do the job just fine. BiWire only really makes a difference if you have the proper external EQs and stuff.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Zapper said:


> basically setup is the same with different speakers (Kris or Vaf )


My first choices also, only the other way around!
I also use some Krix drivers in my tripole surrounds..


----------



## Zapper (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok ,have a price now on a setup and its not too bad..... Only thing, the surrounds are Aaron HSS600 , if I want tripolar I've been quoted on Wharfedale OPUS2-TRI SURROUND. Any recomendations of surround speakers and do thay need to be the same make as the fronts? I have also been given the option of upgrading from a HD550 to a HD950 for an extra $1800AUD ,will that be worth doing of better to stay as is?

Thanks

Zapper


----------



## Zapper (Jan 6, 2010)

Prof. said:


> My first choices also, only the other way around!
> I also use some Krix drivers in my tripole surrounds..



Prof would you go for the Vaf over the Krix(Krix Neuphonix Floorstanding Loudspeakers,Krix Epicentrix Centre Channel and Krix Equinox Bookshelf Rear Speakers) , I did have trouble picking between the two hence the option. Vaf are $500 cheaper DXC, DXCXX & DC3s .

Zapper


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I've heard the Neuphonix, and whilst they sounded nice I wasn't overly impressed with them..particularly considering their price!!
My first choice would be VAF..EXCELLENT sound and a great company to deal with..
Krix is also a good company and obviously very popular with a lot of HT guys, but I find some of their smaller speakers a bit "bright" for my liking..


----------



## Zapper (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks Prof

I will have another listen before I decided,what do you think on the surround because Vaf don't do a tripolar have you any recommendations ?I have been quoted on a Wharfedale OPUS2-TRI SURROUND. Plus what do you think on the JVC HD 950 is worth paying the extra $1800?

thanks

Zapper


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I would highly suggest you rethink the subwoofer situation as well - a great subwoofer can make a huge difference in a home theater and unfortunately most commercial subwoofers, with a few exceptions, aren't that great. 

Are you handy enough to try a DIY subwoofer? You'll get significantly better performance for your dollar. *Significantly.*


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Actually, that Wharfedale speaker is a 3way monopole system..not a tri-pole..
M&K make tri-pole surround speakers..Infact my own tri-poles were modelled on the M&K's!!

As for the projector..All JVC HD's are very good..and whether it's worth paying an extra $1800 for the latest model..I seriously doubt it..
The HD350 has a contrast ratio of 30,000:1, and probably the HD950 has 50,000:1..
I doubt that most people could tell the difference..

Save your money and put it to a good OTZ screen!


----------



## Zapper (Jan 6, 2010)

I am a bit confused now , the Wharfedale OPUS2-TRI SURROUND are sold as a tripolar speaker. The specs are 
.................................................................................................... 
Type Tri-polar surround speaker - wall mount 
Bass driver 170mm KEVLAR 
Mid-Range 2 x 75mm Textile Dome 
Tweeter 2 x 25mm Textile Dome 
Nominal Impedance 6ohm (8ohm compatible) 
Frequency Response +/- 3dB 60Hz - 43kHz 
Recommended Amplifier Power 40 - 200w 
SPL ([email protected]) 89dB 
Dimensions (h x w x d)mm 280 x 460 x 180 
Nett weight 10.6kg 


Prof can you explain what the difference is ? I am new to most of the terms and i am yet to understand it .
I am going to give the HD950 a miss and stick with the Hd 550 . As for the screen I will be going with OZT Screen.
I am good with the tools should I look at building the subs?

Zapper


----------



## Zapper (Jan 6, 2010)

SteveCallas said:


> I would highly suggest you rethink the subwoofer situation as well - a great subwoofer can make a huge difference in a home theater and unfortunately most commercial subwoofers, with a few exceptions, aren't that great.
> 
> Are you handy enough to try a DIY subwoofer? You'll get significantly better performance for your dollar. *Significantly.*


Is there any links on DIY subwoofers that you would recommend?? Would there be any problems sourcing parts to Melbourne.?
Thanks

Zapper


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Zapper,

If this is the speaker you're referring to, http://www.eeonline.com.au/p/922184/wharfedale-opus--m1.html then it's definitely not a Tripole surround speaker..
It states "3 way bookshelf speaker", which means it has a 3 drivers with a 3 way crossover system..
Commonly referred to as a Monopole speaker..

Monopole speakers radiate sound in one direction..
Bi-pole speakers radiate sound in 2 directions but in phase with each other..
Di-pole speakers radiate sound in 2 directions but out of phase with each other..
Tri-pole speakers radiate sound in 3 directions...1 directly towards you (when mounted on a side wall) and 2 along the side walls..out of phase with each other..

I hope that helps to clarify the issue for you..

If you handy with tools then I would definitely build your own subs..
There is a ton of help on here for making subs..

On that point..if you're capable of building a sub., then you could also build your own Tri-pole surrounds..They're very easy to build if you use a pair of normal monopole speakers, and modify them..and they would cost a lot less than buying off the shelf Tri-poles!!
I can help you with how to do this..


----------



## Zapper (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www.wildwestelectronics.net/opus-tri-surround-speakers.html has a picture and specs of what the speakers are.

Yes Prof I would be interested in having a look at building them and the subs if the parts are easily source but I have no way of knowing how to start or where to get the detailed information from. 

Thanks 

Zapper


----------



## Zapper (Jan 6, 2010)

I have been looking at a few builds and yep just as I thought....:huh: (which one do I go for)I have been told that I need two 15" subs for my size room of 9m*4.3m*2.7m. So question is if i do go down the build path what should I expect to pay for a :hsd:sub and tri pole surround speakers. Any recommendations on which sub would be great

thanks

Zapper


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

One thing I would suggest...don't buy your drivers in OZ!!..WAY too expensive..
I would get them from Parts Express..particularly now with the value of our dollar!
That will be a great saving in itself..:T

I can't help you much on your sub costings..That will depend on how big and how many speakers you intend to use..and they get VERY expensive in the bigger drivers..

As far as the surrounds go..I would recommend a modified pair of Krix Equinox speakers..They have very good sound quality for a bookshelf speaker, and can be picked up for about $500.00 a pair..and they're not too big to hang on the wall..
They use a 5" Mid/Bass driver which is a good size for a surround speaker..

Other than that , you'll need to buy 4 x 3.5" full range speakers..which might cost about $250 - $350..
So with a few other bits and pieces to go with the modified speakers, your looking at about $900.00 for a pair of Tri-poles!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

*OR..*You could just buy a pair of these!! http://www.hometheatershack.com/ele...00080FGT2-QS8_Surround_Speaker_Black_Oak.html
These are Quad-poles and are excellent speakers..Infact I had no idea they are so reasonably priced..


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Double post


----------



## Zapper (Jan 6, 2010)

I am about to pre wire , I think I have enough information to decided which way to go. The thing is ,I will not need the equipment for another 6months until my house is finished. Would it be better to purchase everything then or do it now and lock in the prices i have been given?

.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

There will be quite a few new equipment choices available in six months. Putting off electronics purchases as long as possible usually is a good strategy, if only because prices usually drop.
But you should buy what you want when you need it: there's always an excuse to procrastinate until the next version is available.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I agree. Putting off the electronics aspect may yield you better equipment. However, speakers are a different story. If within the time from now and when your house is ready, you find a good deal on speakers you wanted, go for it... the turnover rate for speakers is much slower.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With HDMI 1.4 coming really soon, if the equipment is not going to be used for 6 months, I would definitely hold off on buying electronics. 

Either way, you will get huge discounts on HDMI 1.3 components or will be able to have the current spec by that time. I completely agree about buying Speakers now if a good value presents.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Zapper,

Prices of electronic gear in Aus. take a lot longer to come down in price than they do in the US.!
This relates mainly to speakers and Receivers..

I just recently bought a new Receiver and it cost just a bit less than the one I bought about 7 years ago!!
Admittedly it has more features (and about the same power) and the latest codecs..but you see my point..
On that basis, if you find a good bargain on a receiver or speakers now..then I would get it..Particularly speakers!!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The JVC Projectors will be a fine choice if installed in a fully light controlled room, but I would seriously consider M&K speakers if looking for higher quality monitors, they make some brilliant in wall speakers and I cant help but think that the CAVX design looks similar/copy of what the S150's from M&K produce...please see link  HERE 

Also worth checking out are  James Loudspeakers  which are very well rated and also  Triad  which again make quality products.


----------



## Zapper (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks guys with your responses they have been a real help. I am much more the wiser.
Here is another question that I came up with when I was looking at the progress so far in the room.
As you all know I am having my speakers behind the screen which I failed to say the sub also...Will there be any issues having the sub behind the screen also? I will be going there shortly and I will take photos of the room so everyone can see where I am at. I thought I would of started the prewire by now but the rest of the wiring of the house is taking longer than I thought.

Zapper


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Zapper,

Placing the sub behind the screen is not a problem..
In reality it won't be behind the screen, it will be behind the screen wall on the floor..unless you're planning on raising it up!?

The only thing I did with the sub behind the screenwall was to remove the grille cloth from the sub..
The cloth on the screen wall acts as the subs grille cloth..

Bring on the pics!!


----------

